# Visitor Visa Requirement.



## nasif (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi,

I need to take visitor visa from New Zealand Embassy of Australia and there is a requirement that I need to provide an itinerary of my visit.

How can I do that? Will it work if I provide a itinerary list from sites like expedia.com or webjet.com.au or do I have to purchase the tickets beforehand? 

Please help.

Thanks
Nasif


----------



## nasif (Apr 23, 2011)

Please help!! Anyone?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

It looks like no-one else here has experience in your situation. 
I'd do exactly what they're asking for. Supply your planned itinerary, and maybe proof that you have the money to pay for it all. Also details about when you leave (with copy of ticket), and where you fly on to.
If you have any pre-booked accommodation, or a bus ticket, supply details of that.
But that's only my guess.


----------

